# Big day for Karen and Bex - congratulations



## Mel

Karen and Bex

We hope today is a wonderful day for you both and your hubbys, i can imagine the emotions will be overwhelming today, i cannot wait to read your posts and welcome you to 'mummys place to chat' and welcome your little ones as part of the FF family, i think it is amazing and i have loved sharing your journey's with you, you are remarkable people and your children are as equaly remarkable.


  Welcome home Bex and Karens children 

Lots of love and hugs

Mel, Tony and Jessica
x x x x​


----------



## Anthony Reid

Wow - finally here!!!!

Big time Congratulations to you all

Love, Hugs and Squuezes!

Tony
xxx​


----------



## Fee

Bex and Karen

You're inspirational journeys are about to bring you your dream today!

This is so inspiring

So happy for you all

Heaps of love

Fee, Richard and Laura 

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky Duncan-Finn

Karen & Becks 

This is just a quick note to congratulate you both and your hubbies on the arrival of your little ones today.  I'm so very pleased for you and wish you all of the luck in the world.  

Best Wishes Nicola XXX


----------



## Dee

What a special day!    

Karen and Richard - Enjoy every second of bringing your first daughter home ... enjoy every second of settling her in and then get ready to bring number 2 daughter home!  Wishing you heaps of love and luck for a brilliantly happy future with your little girls.

Bex and DH - Have a great day bringing your son home.  May your "family" life together be full of joy and happiness.

Loads of love to you all
Dee
xxx


----------



## LizzyB

Karen, Bex and DH's

 CONGRATULATIONS 

Welcome home to your little ones ~ have a fab fab day  

Much love, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Pilchardcat

Dear Bex, Karen & Dh's !

Many many congratulations to you all on what will become an amazing adverture!  Your journey began a while ago and will continue for years & years to come.....how awsome is that !  Happiness is yours to own forever !

With loads of love
Amanda xxxx


----------



## Marielou

Dear Bex, Karen, and the Hubby's! 

  Many many many Congratualtions on the arrival today of your new children - thrilled for both family - hope you enjoy your new roles as Mummy's and Daddy's - can't wait to see some family photos!! 

 

Marie xx


----------



## Max1

Dear Bex & Karen,

Congratulations to you & your DH's.  You are such an inspiration.  Look forward to seeing a post to tell us how it was and some snaps soon.

Max
x


----------



## bex32

Hello all!!!!  We did it, were a family at last!!!


                         THANK YOU!!!  ALL!!! for the fab messages....

All went well, we arrived to pick xxxx up at 10, left at 10.45, it was fine, a few tears from the FF understandably,  he has been given some lovely cards and pressies from them which we will show him when he is older... Into the car we got, a MPV of course and of we went happily signing Bob the Builder... It felt amazing  "YIKES"   

We then went shopping and home..it feels like it should feel...normal but very exciting!!!  XXXX had dinner then he has just had a kip for 45 mins which gave us time to prepare tea for my family tonight, and write to you guys....  Now he has just woken and we are off to the sea front for a walk/run!!

Karen and Richard...hope all went well for you guys!!

Check in tomorrow, will he or won't he sleep?? da da daaaaa

Lots of love Becky xxx


----------



## Hope 2 B

Dear Bex 


How WONDERFUL !!!!!!!! you must be on         


Have a lovely time with your son !!

Love gailXXXXXXXXX


----------



## KatieLouise

Congratulations to Karen, Bex and dh's

Hope you are having the most wonderful first 'proper' day with your children.

Love Katie x


----------



## keemjay

Karen and Bex and dh's

welcome home to your special little ones!!!!!

enjoy every minute of these next precious few days

kimj x


----------



## Laine

Karen & Becky

This is such a special day for you all.  Really hope everything goes well.

Your posts are so inspirational, just like you are.

Laine xx


----------



## *Kim*

CONGRATULATIONS
KAREN & RICH
& 
BECKY & DH
TWO SPECIAL
MUMMY'S & DADDY'S​
So so pleased for you all. I have so enjoyed reading your stories and now they have been realised. Thankyou so much for sharing with us.

Love Kimx x x


----------



## Gill

To both Karen and Rich, and Becky and dh,

Congratulations and best wishes on this special day.

Gill x


----------



## Hope 2 B

Dear Karen & DH


You must be over ~the~moon !!!!!!! 

CONGRATULATIONS !!!! on becoming Mommy & daddy !!!!!!

When can you tell us there first names 

Once again  well done 

Love GailXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Jo

Congratualtions to all of you !!!!
You are all amazing people, I have loved reading your journey, now you are at home with your family, just wonderful  .

Well done all of you, you are all an inspiration to us all  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Sara M

Karen and Bex

Congratulations on a really memorable day!!!!

I can't wait to read your posts on the Mummies thread and look at your pictures.

Your stories have been an inspiration to lots of people.

Hugs and Kisses to you and your new families!

Sara and Joseph


----------



## Debs

Karen and Bex - I am absolutley thrilled for you both.

Enjoy every minute (as Im sure you will)

Wishing you all a lifetime of happiness.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## starr

To Karen and Richard and Becky and DH..........

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW FAMILIES XXXXX

I've loved reading your stories over the last few months. You've both been an inspiration to me.
I'm looking forward to reading more and more of your wonderful stories xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Love Starrxxxx


----------



## Suzie

CONGRATULATIONS KAREN, BEX & DH'S

What a fab day for you all
Many thanks for sharing your wonderful journeys with us

love
suzie aka olive xxx


----------



## SueL

Dear Karen, Rich and Bex and dh

Wonderful news that today your children came home to you.  Many many many congratulations

Hope the first night goes well!  

Enjoy your families, it's what you dreamed of!

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## Clare_S

Karen and Rich
Bex and DH

Congratulations to you boith on your wonderful new families - wishing you all many years of happiness  


Clare


----------



## Jayne

Dear Karen, Bex and Dh's 

  

 CONGRATULATIONS

OMG! You did it! You are mummys and daddys to your precious babies!

I feel overwhelmed by it, so can hardly begin to imagine how you are all feeling! It's amazing and inspirational beyond belief! I am so very happy for you all.

  

                 

Love

Jayne x​


----------



## Juel

Karen&Rich   &   Bex&Dh

"Many congratulations to you all"

I've followed your journeys & am so pleased that you are now at the end & the beginning of a whole new adventure     ....fantastic news.......i'm over the moon for you all    

You're finally Mommy & Daddys ......   

luv n hugs
juels xxx


----------



## nicky30

Congratulations to both of you (and your DH's)

I have followed your truly inspirational stories and am so happy to see this day arrive for you both.

Can't wait to hear about how they are settling in  

love Nicky x


----------



## mmmbop

CONGRATULATIONS BEX, AND KAREN,XXXX
         

Best wishes and happiness always for a great new family life,xxx

love B  ps,xx


----------



## Kas

Wow - many congratulations to you all.  What truly amazing stories and people.  Wishing you so much happiness.

Love Karen XX


----------



## Ruthiebabe

Congratulations Karen, Bex and respective Dhs......

you are an inspiratrion to us all.

XXRuth.


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Morning Karen, Bex and Hubbys or should I say mummys and daddies      

I hope you all had a fab day and night as a family and can't wait to here your up dates when you come down from       

Welcome home to you special little children      

Your journey have been an inspiration to thoes of us just starting out.

Love and Hugs mandyxx


----------



## Wizz

Karen Bex & DHs

It's been great to follow your stories.
am so made up that your mummies and daddies

CONGRATULATIONS!!! on the arrival of your children

wizz


----------



## Bev H

Dear Mummys & Daddys         

This is just the best news - congratulations on the arrival of your children.
Happy fun filled times ahead.
Karen - I am absolutely thrilled for you and Rich - it seems such a long time ago that we first started talking but now at long last you have your deserved family. Sending you all much love and happiness,
Take care    Love Bev H xxxx


----------



## everhopeful

CONGRATULATIONS KAREN AND RICHARD

WELCOME HOME TO YOUR PRECIOUS DAUGHTER #1 - YOU MUST FEEL SO PROUD!!

CONGRATULATIONS BECKY AND DH

WELCOME HOME TO YOUR LITTLE SON - YOU MUST BOTH BE SO HAPPY!!

Well done to both sets of Mummies and Daddies - you've made the dream real - and given us all hope of becoming families!!
xx


----------



## bex32

evening all...

ssshhhhhhh!!! Baby sleeping!! This is too good to be true.  He slept from 7.30-0700 then snuggled with us.  A nice day, ate, played  napped, pooed, played, pooed, ate, bath, play, milky bot bots, play, bed 7.15.  asleep 10 mins later... 

This just must be beginners luck? Were just sooo pleased he hasn't apeared too stressed in what must be a very strange and stressful situation.

Rob and i on the other hand,  wake all night counting breaths, 21314.  They were all just perfect.!! tidied, played, fed xxxx, not enough time too eat, played, changed pooey nappy, played, ran upstairs, ran downstairs, ran upstairs, over the bed,  few jumps there, picked up bottle, said hello to one another as we passed in the hallway, Rob chasing xxxx, me saving cat from xxxx!  This is like living in a carry on movie and its GREAT!!!!!  Who needs to wee anyway??

Thanks for all your great and arty congrats!!  We have read them all several times and will print the pages off to put in xxxx's life book..

Check in tomorrow.  Off to a play thing tomorrow with 3 other mums.. I have been invited!
Love Becky xx


----------



## sophie

I love this thread so much - it's truly inspirational

Many congratulations to you both!! Can't wait to hear all your stories!ex

Bex - sounds like you've got everything under control! As for the sleeping pattern - I'm so impressed (please tell me your secrets!)

Much love
S
xxx


----------



## *Kim*

Becky

It sounds great. Its also amazing how long you can hold your wee when you have a little un 

Happy life to you.

Love Kim x x x


----------



## Nats

[*color=Orange]CONGRATULATIONS TO BECKY AND KAREN[/color]*

            

   

I am so totally thrilled and excited by your news and give us all hope that we will get there in the end and its worth waiting for!!

Love Natsxx


----------



## cindyp

Becky

So glad things are going well.  It sounds like you've got the Mummy and Daddy thing down pat.  It's great to hear you're having such a good time.
Hope you have a great day today.

Karen

I hope you and Rich and the girls are well.  Look forward to the time when you have a breather and can pop in.

Cindy


----------



## helenb

Congratulations Karen and Becky!!!

It's fantastic to read how your dreams have finally come true.  Enjoy every minute of the time with your respective children- you both deserve it!

Best wishes for the future

Helen
X


----------



## Leni

This is such a fantastic thread.
Congrats Becky and Karen. Just bloomin' brilliant!

It's wonderful to read your posts. I'm sitting here with a big grin on my face.

Leni x


----------



## Jayne

Becky - Sounds like things are going really well    Fantastic!  So pleased you're having good nights too    I thought you might though, as it seems to me that once these little ones are worn out from their busy days, then they sleep like logs at night, and besides, once it's dark they soon drop off and don't realise if they're somewhere different anyway.  Besides, your little boy knows he's home now and is obviously feeling very comfortable    

Karen - Can't wait to hear from you and how you're getting on with your daughter.  Not long now until you're other little girl will be with you too    

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## KarenM

Well I am back on line after my pooter has been fixed by my brother.  I have really missed being on here.  Thanks you all for your lovely messages like Bex I will probably put them in their life story books.

We’ve had such a wonderful time with all the meetings it is hard to believe that she is now actually here with us, in fact asleep just across the landing from me as I type.

She has come with so much stuff and some lovely things at that, so many clothes that hadn’t even had their labels cut out.  It is so hard to choose something each day.

She has not been well today and I have taken her to the Dr but she is now sound asleep.  We’ve set up her savings account and joined the library and start mother and toddler in two weeks time and go swimming for the first time on Sunday!

The first night was interesting, as the little tyke managed to climb out of her cot in a paddy!  Her FM had told me that she would cry but to walk away as they were crocodile tears.  So I did as she advised got to the second step and heard a thud.  I ran back to the room to find her looking like a scared rabbit, but she hasn’t tried it again.  Last night we had a few wimpers and tonight, nothing!  She has slept through each night although I am only cat napping as I am scared of not hearing her!  I also had to be really strong on Monday night not to keep checking on her but soon realised she will sleep though anyrhing as I hovered around her yesterday afternoon whilst she slept on Rich’s lap!!

We are thinking of converting her to the bed already but will need a stair gate at her bedroom door as we could end up finding her asleep anywhere!!

She keeps going into her sister’s room and I ask her if she is coming to live with us and she always says, “Yes”.  You either get a load of No’s or Yes’s in answer to a series of questions depending on her mood.

Her favourite word at the moment is Daddy and she is now saying Mummy.  She also calls the dogs (real names Annie and Blossom) “Nannie and BB”

My best friend has been today with her little boy and the pair of them played roughly at first and then played very nicely together, Alex shared his grapes with her (probably the cause of her runny bum!) and then they kept sitting on the bottom stair like a pair of old fish wives (the stair gate starts on the second step due to the banister).  When he came to go they kept kissing each other and waving frantically to each other!!

I am seeing little ‘un tomorrow (on my own) and then it is their birthday’s next Tuesday and Friday so we will all see her again then.  Not long until I will really have my hands full.  If I didn’t think things were hectic already then who knows what I’ve got to come!!

Right best see what I’ve missed whilst I have been gone.

Much love
Karen, Rich  and our new addition!


----------



## *Kim*

Karen 

Sounds like your taking it all in your stride already. Its lovely reading about your journeys. Hope your other little girl settles in as well.

love Kimx  x x


----------



## Pilchardcat

Dear Karen

What a beautifull beautifull post, so full of love & happiness, I was in awe reading about her and you both, please please let us read some more when you have time to post. Its so great and am so happy for you both 

With love
Amanda xxx


----------



## Jo

What a wonderful post Karen  

I can feel the happiness in what you write 

Just reading the bit about the dogs names and mummy and daddy, made me all goosebumpy 

Enjoy yourselves, you deserve this

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Cherub75

Congratulations Bex and Karen,

I just love your posts, so full of happiness and so content and natural.  Motherhood sooooo suites you.

Love

Emma xx


----------



## bex32

Evening all...

Hi Karen, great to have you back on line again!! really pleased to hear things are going well... bit of a life changing experience this one!!

We have have a few tears today, i think he is tired, probably because i kept coughing all night so he stirred a bit..  Tonight we have put him in his own room... he settled after about 20 mins, a bit longer but sound asleep now.. 

We went to the play area this am and he loved it... we got some lovely pressies and cards and he was away and playing in seconds...

After we walked through town, had lunch at home then took him out in the car to buy some shoes for him... Its odd, its as thou he has been here a long time, i read other adoptors say that after their placements, and was sceptical, but its true.  I really am beginning to have a lot of love for him.. my tummy knots when i see him laugh, i feel he is ours and were no longer baby sitters!!  This is really real!!   Off for a bath and early night, hope he's ok in his own roomxxx

write tomorrow, love and best wishes to everyone!!!  Becky xxx


----------



## Pilchardcat

Becky 

How fantastic   I am so so happy for you and Karen, your posts are heartwarming to read, please post more when you have time 

With love
Amanda xx


----------



## Sue MJ

Becky & Karen,

Your posts are just amazing - you both have come so far.  Going through any infertility stuff is painful, going through any treatment is tough, what you two and your dh's have been through to get the beautiful children you now have is something else altogether.

Many of us who have had devastating experiences with fertility treatments have contemplated taking the route you both have.  Speaking for myself and I know of others who have spoken about whether adoption is the next route for them...... we have wondered about how we would feel, would that love be the same as you would give a biological child, would that love come naturally etc.......... (apologies if I'm not wording this too clever).   Well, I must say, your posts have been so totally inspirational to me and to others on here, I honestly believe that you are experiencing something totally different, so intense and so so special, that those of us who have been lucky to have finally achieved our dream of having our own biological children are actually missing out on - I hope this is coming across how it is intended and not causing offence to anyone, it's one of those things that is clear as anything in my head as I am blown away by your stories, your emotions you have been so good to share with us all.

Anyway, enough of my waffle - keep the 'new mummy' tales coming - I love them!

Love,

Sue xxxxx


----------



## Jayne

Karen - Lovely to hear from you    So pleased all is going well with you and your new family    I think the birthday parties are going to be fun     
I think your children have a similar age gap as mine, so can agree that yep, things will be hectic, but soooo much fun too    

Becky - Lovely to hear from you again too.  I love reading yours and Karen's posts, and hearing the updates  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Bev H

Dear Karen & Bex

Just wonderful -I am so happy for you all, take care mummys!!
Much love Bev H xxxx


----------



## nicky30

This thread just gets better and better. 

Becky - I can almost visualise your little boy the way you describe him so clearly and with so much pride

Karen - Have been dying to hear you news. So pleased to see your post and hear all about your little girl.

It was interesting to read Sue's post - your experiences and this thread have really changed my thoughts on adoption and feel this might be another option for us now.

Can't wait for the next update!

Nicky x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi Guys,

Just popped in for my daiy fix of happyness   

Karen and Bex you are just the inspiration we all need, so glad you are both setting into motherhood so well, like ducks to water.

Hugs and kisses to you littlies

Mandyxx


----------



## KarenM

Managed to sneak back on here for a bit.  I am so pleased that things have gone as swimmingly as they have so far.  Rich and I just love her to bits already and it is something I never thought I would hear (the word Mummy) , see (the loving and cheeky look in her eyes) or feel (the cuddles and kisses).  Sue no offence taken at all , the love I have for my little girl is just as much as if I'd given birth to her myself.

Despite her runny bum (bug going rounf the village or maybe the change of water?), she is well in herself and is sleeping brilliantly, she now goes down without fuss and is happy to lie in her cot coming to whilst I shower and dry my hair, what more could I ask for.

She sat very proudly today in the trolley in Tesco's and waved at everyone and sang her songs, her singing is better than her speaking vocab.  It was great hearing her call my name and ask her favourite question of the minute all the way round "What's that?!!"

Bex glad that things are gong along so well for you to.  Has X's sister been born yet, I know she was due in November?  Hope you've sorted your battery out!  I keep saying X can stay as I have already lost 5lb!!

Well best do the honorable wifey thing and give his lordship a share of me too.

Bye for now
Love
Karen x


----------



## julesuk

Totally WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Marielou

Karen and Bex,
I have loved reading your posts - the love, affection and utter adoration that comes across for your little ones is just wonderful, and I'm so so happy that you are now two families  

Hugs
Marie xx


----------



## Sue MJ

Karen,

Lovely to hear from you - I could feel your pride bursting in your post - pushing X around in the shopping trolley!  

You seem to have a little angel there, allowing you to get showered and have your hair dried before getting her up.  I think I can count the times over this last year when I've actually managed to dry my hair after washing it - most the time it ends up drying naturally and messy!

When will you and Bex be able to start putting your little darlings names in here?  When will X's sister be joining you?

Keep the stories coming, as I said in my previous post, you are a real inspiration to so many!

Love,

Sue xxxxxx


----------



## bex32

Evening all....

Well the days go pass so quickly, we have known xxxx for 14 days now and it is as if he has always been ours!!  He has the sweetest smile, he is settling in so well i cannot believe we have such a beautiful baby boy... I really do just think of him as ours now, and feel quite protective of him.  I melt when he cuddles me and daddy.  I love cuddling all three of us at once!!  He squeals with delight when we do this and when daddy and i kiss and give each other a hug... He looks really content and secure.  

Sue i really do relate to your post and i have wondered this too, i could never believe the love i feel for this little chap and as Karen says i don't think it could be any more if he was our birth child.   I will always will sad that Rob and i couldn't have our own children together as i always dreamed what it would be like to be pregant and what our genetic child would look like etc... but that was not to be, what we have now has given me relief from the yearning i had to be a mummy... and i also feel huge relief to think that in a sense we have saved xxxx from a horrible life...Thank heavens his SW were quick to act and remove him from his hostile enviroment...he really would of become a different boy...who knows what would of happened  It doesn't bear thinking about...The day he came to live with us we all won the lottery!!!   xxxx did because i can now guarentee he will be loved and looked after forever.. we will support and guide him in whatever way he needs.. That includes possible tracing of his BF in the future, we won't influence this in any way but will be honest to his questions and be there for him...i don't look forward to that bit, but our life experiece by then will hopefully equip us with the best way to handle it.   We won the lottery because we are a family at last and a very content one... Infertility makes you look into the question "do i really want children?" now this has been answered, yes it is everything i thought it would be... i'm glad i did'nt dwell on it too long... the day we stopped using birth control our decision was made.. because we had to go about it a different way doesn't change the fact we wanted to be parents... does that make sense? thats my sermon over!!  Blimey give me a soap box!!
xxxx now does have a sister born on wed, she has gone straight into care and will be with xxxx foster carers next week... so the ball has started to roll and hopefully she will come to live with us too!! as a mum  I do feel for the birth parents but then another part of me thinks, well xxxx was left unfed, unchanged and had a badly broken arm at 5 months, he was a solid baby who thank god survived for a few days, but a new born is more vunerable and would die not being looked after hour in hour out, so if their not willing to accept the grave situation xxxx was in they cannot be trusted with this new addition.  Its all very sad but due to people like us on this site these little fellows will recieve the love and family they deserve...  I hope all is going well with every one else's adoption processes... be positive there IS a child out there for us all!!  That was a long one tonight, sorry to ramble on a bit, but want you all to know that what your doing is the right thing and you will enjoy every minute...
will check in over the weekend, where off out to a local celerbration tomorrow in town, last year i couldn't face going because we always bumped into people we knew from school with their 100 children!!! this year i cant wait to show our son off!!!  You know, i even enjoy ironing now, and washing.  Everything i do has a real meaning to it...so xxxx has a happy comfortable life!!
Love to all love Becky xx


----------



## Sue MJ

Becky,

I hope you didn't take offence by my previous post - I wasn't questioning your, your dh's, Karen's or her dh's love for your children.  I was trying to put across how I think the emotions you have been sharing with us all, shows how intense the love for your children is, but also how there are so many more rewards going down the route of adoption - I think you are all very inspirational and will help so many others on this site, going through the adoption process or deciding whether this is for them.

I loved your description of how you all cuddle of how xxxx feels secure seeing you and your dh cuddle etc.... 

As sad as it is that xxxx's baby sister is already going into care, I reallyhope she comes your way sooner, rather than later!

I know what you mean about the wshing and ironing - I love washing and ironing Iestyn's clothes (still don't enjoy doing mine or dh's).

Have a great time showing your son off at the local celebrations this weekend - look forward to reading all about it.

Love,

Sue xxxxxx


----------



## bex32

Hi Sue

Of course i didn't take offence honey, i was just reaffirming your feelings about being able to love an adopted baby as much as your own, you can. your point was very valued and i am sure has helped many and me!!  please don't even start to worry about offending anyone, thanks for all your support!! lots of love Becky xx


----------



## saphy75

karen and becks

i just wanted to thankyou for sharing this wonderfull experience with us     

you have both helped me in more ways than you will ever know.

you are an inspiration to us all

THANKYOU

loads of luv pam xx


----------



## cindyp

Karen, great to hear from you.  So pleased to read your post, your new life sounds so wonderful, look forward to hearing of many more enjoyable days spent with your girls.  I so related to the being unable to sleep whilst the little un is fast in the land of nod.  Mind you I bet after a few more weeks with the two of them your head won't touch the pillow  .

Bex, glad to hear things are going so well with you, loved the sound of your family   .  

Sue, Karen and Bex probably haven't put out the children's names on the website because it is a public website.  We're encouraged not to give out too much private information at first about the children, eg names, because when they first come to you they are not legally yours.  They are officially under the guardianship of Social Services and you don't become their legal guardians until you legally adopt them.  Normally that can't take place until they have been with you for 13 weeks.  If you think of it like the "living together" bit before the marriage.  After that period has taken place and Social Services are happy that everything is working out fine, you can go to Court to apply for the adoption and they legally become your children and you can shout it out to the rooftops.

Look forward to catching up with everyone.

love
Cindy


----------



## SueL

Absolutely love reading this thread, the love that comes across the pages is fantastic, thank you for sharing your time and your journey's with us.

Love Sue
xx


----------



## keemjay

gawd, my heart just bursts when i read your lovely posts, it describes what each and every one of us dreams of in the bottom of our hearts, a child to love and nurture and to call our own (love the bit about showing him off Bex)

keep em coming, I wanna hear more more more

kimj x


----------



## Clare_S

I have just caught up with this thread again and managed to read your posts, Becky and Karen.  

I am so totally bowled over by the love and joy already in your posts, OK I am emotional as it is a the moment, but I am sat here with tears rolling down my face.  They are tears of joy for you both and the fact your new children seem to be settling in so well with you.

I hope at some point you are both able to come along to a big meetup or at least share a piccie so we can all meet four very special FF Kids.

Take care love

Clare


----------



## Jayne

Another lovely read    Just love this thread right now  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## bex32

evening all..
A bit of a late thread tonight, we stayed up watching a film and have taken a risk hoping xxxx stays in his cot untill 8 like today?? time will tell...

I hope you are all well...thanks again for the positive feedback we have recieved.  We have had another good day... it seems every time we put xxxx down for a kip and try to catch up on "housey bits" another visitor arrives... we are so pleased for all the support we have recieved from the family, we feel who cares about house work. Robs family absolutely adore him, he is the first grand child into the family and they all just love him.. what makes it special is that none of them have asked at all about his pass, they have automaticly accepted him as ours xx he is a lucky boy he is surrounded by love... rob and i had tea together when uncle tom and auntie jen entertained him in the lounge...he just loves the attention.. 
we went to the winter carnival tonight, it was great. He really took a shine to my brother David who held him for much of the night... he jigged to the music.. it was freezing, so after home and after milk and a cuddle, bed.  We could here him chuckling on the intercome whilst he was going to sleep.  We have read toddlar taming and followed the advice of the book.  When we put him to bed, thats just what we do.. night night kiss kiss see you in the morning and we leave him... 10 mins of pretend crying and he is asleep..  if he crys again we leave it at least 10 mins.  In that time he thinks oh sod i will go to sleep then...and he does... i told my friend this who has a 28 month old and most nights has her in her bed or she is still awake at 11.  She has tried this for the last 2 nights and hey presto, both have had a good nights sleep... i still think we have abit of beginners luck and am prepared for disturbed nights but an enjoying the situation as it is now.  well this quick 10 minute post has taken me half hour again so i really must go to bed to be bright and breezy for xxxx tomorrow.
We didn't bump into anyone this year at the carnival... sods law...  but we had a fab time.... speak soon love Becky xxx


----------



## Jayne

That's something I've always done Becky.  As far as I'm concerned bed time is bed time, no compromise (obviously barring times of illness, teething, ets.).  We've never had either of the boys in to sleep with us and have had good sleepers in them both (12 plus hours almost every night).  

Sometimes I feel like I've missed out a bit though as I'm sure it's so lovely to sleep with your baby all snuggled up and close all night, and also if we go anywhere - like when we go to the FF meet in April - it's not going to be easy to get any sleep by sharing a room with the boys, whereas if they were used to sleeping with us then chances are we'd all settle better.  

That said though, I'm glad we've done it the way we have and feel that overall it's the best for our family.  

It sounds like your little boy is in a good sleep pattern anyway, so think you will be okay.  It's strange though how used to the good nights you get and then when the bad ones come (due to sickness or something) you really feel the effects of them    

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## starr

Karen and Becky

Not been on all week, so just spent a wonderful 1/2 hour reading all the posts, they're so fabulous.

You two (and dh's) are such an inspiration for me(and my dh) i now realise that if our attempts at treatment fail, then we have another wonderful option that means we will be parents.

THANK YOU for sharing your journey with us

Love Starr

ps keep the stories coming, i just love them xxxx


----------



## KarenM

Hi Girls

Will have to be quick tonight as my little girl turns 2 tomorrow so I am frantically trying to wrap pressies!  We also see her sister tomorrow and on Friday too.

We have had a few tantrums in the last two days so I am now mastering discipline as well as being a fun loving and cuddly mummy.  She's still going down well at night.  Becky I am the same, it is bath, bottle and bed.  She used to be allowed downstairs after her bath at the FP's but now we get changed and she has a cuddle and her bottle on my lap and she will either fall asleep in my arms (in the middle of her bottle) if she is really whacked or she goes down straight afterwards and not a whimper.  She only stirs at night if she has lost her dummy (something we are going to wean her off) and this all in a week when she has been teething!

Rich went back to work today and it took her a while to work out he wasn't around.  She called his name and when he didn't answer and she checked our bedroom.  She then called the dogs and was happy that they were here.  Then to see her reaction when he came home and was waving at her, it was truly wonderful.

I took her swimming (her first time) yesterday.  She hated it at first and then started to doggy paddle and was jumping off the side with my best friends little boy, then cried when it was time to get out.  I think we will be going again next week.

Right best go and finish birthday preparations.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Bye for now
Love
Karen x

PS Managed to get some time on the computer during the daylight hours today so will try and wangle some time to surf FF whilst she reads her books during the this week.


----------



## Jayne

Dear Karen's little girl

    

Happy Birthday Sweetheart. I'm sure you'll have a fantastic day!

    

Love

Jayne x​


----------



## *Kim*

*HAPPY
2ND
BIRTHDAY
KARENS
LITTLE GIRL​*
   
Hope you have a lovely day.

Love Kim & Joe x x x


----------



## everhopeful

HOPING BABY XXXXX HAS A LOVELY BIRTHDAY WITH HER NEW MUMMY AND DADDY

HAPPY 2ND BIRTHDAY LITTLE ONE


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

*   HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO A VERY SPECIAL LITTLE GIRL.   

LOVE AND HUGS.   

MANDYXXXXXXXXXXXXXX*


----------



## Sue MJ

Karen's little girl

    

Happy Birthday to a precious little girl. I'm reckon you're gonna have the most magical birthday!

    

Love

Sue xxxxxxx​


----------



## Leni

*Happy 2nd birthday little one.* 

Leni x​


----------



## bex32

Evening all...

Happy birthday to your little daughter Karen...and will be thinking of you when you meet her little sister tommorrow!!  It must of felt strange not having Rich around today, it must of been wierd for him also! I bet he missed her!!  Rob and i are having such a great time off together, we have laughed so much...I am soooo glad we have gone the adoption route, i knew it would suit us and it has...Rob is xxxx's daddy, he is very clear about that and very committed...to think when i first mentioned adoption he wasn't so sure, its a big step and we are so pleased we went for it.  xxxx is an absolute joy... you just can't help but feel happy... I think i am the happiest i have been in 4 years...the awlful feeling of will ivf work or wont it has gone... I feel i have a real meaning in life now... i know that sounds a bit far fetched and i was happy with just the 2 of us, but i knew something was missing, and that we could be great parents....we have a long way to go but hey you learn as you go along!!  I look forward to xxxx's birthdays, his first day at school, his driving test!! everything.... I just don't have the time to sit and dwell which i use to do quite a lot.. my silent spells have gone!! wishing and hoping, wondering what motherhood would be like...i am in the throws of it and it really does give you such joy...stick with it guys, you will love it... Remember there IS a babe out there for us all....fate will intervene...
xxxx has been a good boy today, he got a bit bored in tesco today and made it clear to us and everyone else!! but a quick run along the beach soon sorted his boredom out and now he is fast asleep... 
I am in hospital tomorrow for my pacemaker to be changed... xxxx was going to go with his Auntie but i was worried it may be too soon to leave him without Rob and i there so Rob will have him, drop me off and pick me up... it should be just a day case, so fingers crossed i will be home with "my boys" tomorrow night!!   Lots of love to everyone... will check in soon.... Beckyxxx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi Bex

I hope all goes well with your battery change tomorrow and you will be fuly charged and ready to go soon    i am sure Rob will love his boys only day tomorrow 

Night Night Mandyx


----------



## molly2003

hi bex hope your well and good luck tomorow day at the hospital...
karen lovley to see your doing so well with your little ones.
happy birthday xxxx have a lovley day ..
i still have not had any letters from the sw office about getting a sw @ to get the ball going again...fed up but should be soon take care
love xoxoxox



bex32 said:


> Evening all...
> 
> Happy birthday to your little daughter Karen...and will be thinking of you when you meet her little sister tommorrow!! It must of felt strange not having Rich around today, it must of been wierd for him also! I bet he missed her!! Rob and i are having such a great time off together, we have laughed so much...I am soooo glad we have gone the adoption route, i knew it would suit us and it has...Rob is xxxx's daddy, he is very clear about that and very committed...to think when i first mentioned adoption he wasn't so sure, its a big step and we are so pleased we went for it. xxxx is an absolute joy... you just can't help but feel happy... I think i am the happiest i have been in 4 years...the awlful feeling of will ivf work or wont it has gone... I feel i have a real meaning in life now... i know that sounds a bit far fetched and i was happy with just the 2 of us, but i knew something was missing, and that we could be great parents....we have a long way to go but hey you learn as you go along!! I look forward to xxxx's birthdays, his first day at school, his driving test!! everything.... I just don't have the time to sit and dwell which i use to do quite a lot.. my silent spells have gone!! wishing and hoping, wondering what motherhood would be like...i am in the throws of it and it really does give you such joy...stick with it guys, you will love it... Remember there IS a babe out there for us all....fate will intervene...
> xxxx has been a good boy today, he got a bit bored in tesco today and made it clear to us and everyone else!! but a quick run along the beach soon sorted his boredom out and now he is fast asleep...
> I am in hospital tomorrow for my pacemaker to be changed... xxxx was going to go with his Auntie but i was worried it may be too soon to leave him without Rob and i there so Rob will have him, drop me off and pick me up... it should be just a day case, so fingers crossed i will be home with "my boys" tomorrow night!! Lots of love to everyone... will check in soon.... Beckyxxx


----------



## saphy75

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KARENS LITTLE ANGEL

Hope you all have a fantastic day, i just know this is going to be such a special day for you all and i can't wait for you to post all the details   

loads of luv pam xx


----------



## saphy75

bex, hope your op goes well and you are back with your boys tonight.

GOOD LUCK

loads of luv pam xx


----------



## cindyp

Becky

Good luck with your op, I bet Rob and xxxx won't be able to keep up with you once you've been recharged.

Karen, have a lovely day on xxxxx's birthday.

Cindy


----------



## SueL

WOW Karen, how does it feel to have a mummy card this morning?!    Fantastic I bet! Hope your daughter has a wonderful birthday today!   

Bex - good luck at the hospital today!

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## mmmbop

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO KARENS  LITTLE PRINCESS,XXX             

Good luck bEx for your op today,xxx and hope you are back with the boys tonight,xxx


----------



## morgana

Hi all

Blimey, computer has been sick and I've missed everything.

CONGRATULATIONS TO BEX AND KAREN AND HUBBIES.

Karen, happy birthday to your little girl tomorrow and bex will be thinking of you tomorrow getting rewired...lol.

This post has been so exciting and if has been a pleasure and very humbling to be allowed to share the most important days of your lives.

It only confirms to me exactly why dh and I are going down the adoption route and your posts fill us with hope, cant wait for it to be our turn.

love Morgana x


----------



## Ruthiebabe

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAREN-JUNIOR...... 

hope you all have a fab day,

XXXRuth.


----------



## Jayne

Becky - Hope all goes well at the hospital. 

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## KarenM

Bex - Hope everything has gone well today.

We've had a lovely day today and X's FM commented on how content xxxxx is with us both and how her vocabulary has developed in the last couple of weeks.  We are going again on Friday for X's 1st birthday.  We've had a Postman Pat cake or PP Pat as xxxxx calls him and I have saved the iced car windscreen with Pat and Jess for her treasure box.

She has been one very lucky girl.  Tomorrow I am taking her and my friends little boy to a new play centre/wacky warehouse type thing for her birthday treat.  Then back home to sort the plumber out because the bathroom is leaking again and  the dining room ceiling is wet through.  Been to MIL/FIL's for a shower but it was welcome relief not to have someone call my name (Rich and dogs fussing included!!!)  and have a bit of me time, but I really did miss her and worry about her even though Rich was with her.

It takes me an age now to get to the shops in the village, not just getting out of the door in he first place, but as with it being so small, word has spread and people keep stopping me, as Rich grew up here as a boy and so he is known by most of the villagers!

Best go and catch up on the other messages and go and finish my other jobs before I can get some shut eye.

Bye for now
Love
Karen x


----------



## bex32

Evening all....  well i am back and raring to go!! you know that duracell bunny well thats me!! no stopping me now!! A bit bruised and sore but ok.. it was lovely coming home to a family, xxxx was smiling and gave me a big kiss.  Rob had a great day with him, he went into town and brought me my first card from xxxx to mummyxxx They went to my sisters to play for a bit.  we were going to leave xxxx with his Auntie for the day, but i was a little worried it is too soon not to have one of us with him at the mo...i am sure he would of been fine with my sister she is great with kids and i really aspire to being a mum like her, but i don't want to undo our good progress so far.  My sister has been a fantastic support to us through our infertility treatment and adoption, we are so lucky to have them all near us...I love you Ang!! if you read this thanks for being you xxx

Karen, great to read you had a good birthday for your little girl...i bet she has had her best birthday ever!!
Molly, i hope you hear from a SW soon, the waiting is really the worse bit isn't it...

Tomorrow Rob is taking xxxx to see his nanny for a few hours so i can rest. I'm not ment to lift my arm for 2 weeks!! should be fun adapting!! Thanks for all your well wishes.... will check in tomorrow love Becky xxx


----------



## saphy75

hi bex,

so pleased your op went well, it must of been fantastic coming home to smiles and a big kiss and what about your first ever mummy card i'm so excited for you. keep the posts coming hun they are so inspirational

pam xx


----------



## saphy75

karen,

i can only imagine the joy you must be feeling after your little angels first birthday with you, it must be so great to take her out with your friends children. you must feel so proud. you too please keep the stories coming i love reading them

pam xx


----------



## morgana

Bex,

So pleased everthing went well for your op, take care of yourself over the next few weeks and rest that arm. I can sympathise as I am still getting pain from my arm and have now been off work for 7 weeks after the car accident and I am really fed up at home. 
My friend came round today with her 3 week old baby and it was lovely giving her a cuddle. This time last year I would have found it really hard but now I just feel so happy for her and the sadness is gone.

Have just sent in all our paper work for our police checks and the like so another step done, ticking off the boxes of things to do and we have decided to start our life books now by each writing a piece about how we feel to be starting this part of the journey. We will write every few weeks or as something happens so that when our kids are older they can read about how we were feeling at this time in our lives.

Anyway computer all mended so will be back on regularly now, lovely to read everyones posts. The race is on now to see who will be our next mummy and daddy. Place your bets now....lol

Morgana x


----------



## Kathryn

Karen & Becky,

I just wanted to say how wonderful your stories.I can feel the happiness just beaming out as I read your words.

I have been sitting here teary eyed as I read.After a long,hard haul,you have finally got your hearts desires.Your children are very very lucky & I can't wait to see their photos.

Congratulations to both of you & your families.
Love
Kathryn


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Morning Girls.

Karen Have a great day with your girls    Happy 1st Birthday little one.

Bex, so glad you are full of energy  , but make sure you do take it easy, let Dh take the strain for a few days. You must be over the moon about your first "MUMMY" card, the first of many   

I am still waiting for my new SW to call, they said he would be in touch before the end of the month. i am going on holiday a week on saturday, so may e mail early next week if I have'nt heard anything 


Ever, glad your home study has been completed, yipeeeeeeeeeee roll on New Year and your panel.

Welcome back Morgana.

TTFN Mandyxxxxxx


----------



## bex32

Evening all...

Were tired today following a very disturbed night. xxxx slipped in the bath and banged his chin which made him bite his tounge both sides!!  Feeling bad doesn't come close!! We now have out the bath mat in the bath as opposed to being in the draw!! He did initally stop crying and we had lots of hugs, but then he just wouldn;t sleep...he cried and cried.  In the end he came into our bed for a while for a cuddle.  The plan was as soon as he nodded off i would put him in his cot, but he woke every time i tried to make the dash to his bedroom and was so over tried he couldn't settle.  So thats our first bad night over with.. not bad out of 11 nights with us.. he was fine today and has settled straight away tonight..bless him.xx
His SW came around today. She is thrilled he is so happy and settled.  The BM has now decided that she wants to meet us, so we await a meeting to do this.  I feel it will be useful for xxxx to no in the future we have met his BM.  Also good for her to maybe feel some relief he is in good hands? who knows.

xxxx's sister is now in foster care.  We have recieved some piccies of her and so xxxx has seen his sister.  We await news about her investigation, at least she is safe..

Kathryn and Pam thanks for your kind messages, Mandy fingers crossed you hear soon, wait, wait, wait isn't it!! Morgana good idea to start your books, its amazing how time flies and things can easily be forgotten... i am about 2 weeks behind in ours already...

I feel ok,just bruised and sore, xxxx has certainly taken my mind off it!! 
Well poor old Rob is back to work on monday, he really doesn't want to go back, we have had the best time...roll on every week end!!

Will check in soon love Becky xx


----------



## Jayne

Karen and Becky, lovely posts from you both yet again    

Becky - Glad to hear your up and running on full power again  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey becky and karen

i have read ur posts and have to say your are both insprational couples...................you have now show me and my dh how positive adoption is..........keep posting............ i love reading  your posts on how you and your families are doing and how yoru children are growing

take care 

love

Mez
xxx


----------



## bex32

Evening all...

Hi Jayne and Mez..thanks for your positive comments..  today we have had another good day, i really am beginning to feel like a mummy now... i have constantly got a blob of something on my top be it spagetti or dribble and i like it...its like a badge!! i am a mum i can look a bit messy!!  this am i washed xxxx and then the phone rung so he run around nude with his daddy, i was just thinking of saying to Rob to put a nappy on him when he weed on the bathroom floor..i now realise that even a tiny drop of water is enough for then to slip on and sure enough up he went and landed bang in the middle of his pee puddle!! he was soaked again and mainly in his hair, so much for a quick wash!!  He has calmed down so much since being with us, he is a joy.  I have had lots of hugs today.. he likes to snuggle into me and push his hands down in front of him...he did this when friends turned up because at first he was unsure...it felt great that he felt bonded with me to do that....  I use to wonder how he would cope but so far so good....he just belongs here and it feels so right...we had lots of visitors again today and then went for our walk...i am soooo looking forward to spending these precious months with him, no work till April!!  When his SW came yesterday she said that we were 1 of 100 or more so couples!! We are just gobsmacked we were chosen...she said again that our profile sold it... so fill it up with family piccies and piccies of your selves...there is a child out there for all of us, just sell yourselfs, dont hold back.  We put in why we wanted kids.  Our involvement with family members and life experiences etc .... just keep reminding yourselves that we were in the same situation as you only 4 months ago and now look. our little bird is fast asllep upstairs and sees only us as his mummy and daddy... adoption is the way to go... you will become parents like us just enjoy the process and spend the time enjoying your selves.... when they arrive it just gets better!!  Off to bed as going to watch my nephew play rugby tomorrow.... early to bed early to rise!!  check in tomorrow love Becky xxx


----------



## Pilchardcat

New thread this way ladies ................ 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=18278.new#new


----------

